# teen-found-hanged-mistakenly-confessing-cheating



## CantBelieveThis (Feb 25, 2014)

Unreal, beyond words.... Drugs and infidelity, deadly combo.....she was same age as my daughter., just wow

Teen found hanged after mistakenly confessing to cheating on boyfriend in Snapchat slip-up, inquest hears


Sent from my BTV-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Cocaine and alcohol, along with a history of self harm and suicidal thoughts. It was a deadly combination for her. This is a sad story for sure.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Such a sad story.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Tragic


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Heartbreaking,


----------

